# Show us your buddy belts!!!



## Zorana1125

Hi guys! After all this BB chat, I wanted to make a thread where we can all post our new BB's that just arrived!! Now I need to go take some pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh




----------



## KrystalLeigh

Just for fun, here's the little girl who knew this package was for her.


From the fancy collection


In use


----------



## Zorana1125

Oh Odessa! You looks so beautiful in your brand new buddy belt! That color is perfect and her tank is gorgeous too! Do you like it Krystal??!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh Odessa! You looks so beautiful in your brand new buddy belt! That color is perfect and her tank is gorgeous too! Do you like it Krystal??!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! Yes I really like it. I wanted to ask your opinion though. Do you think this is the right size? I noticed when she walks that the part behind her legs kind of sticks out. Naked, it fits her on the second tightest hole and with her tank on, it fits right in the middle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cmartini

View attachment 21129

View attachment 21137
View attachment 21145

Sophie's in camel. Size 3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Unfortunately only Mimi and Mojo were being good sports tonight for camera time! Leo gave me about 1 decent shot so I had to look for some old pics too! 

Our buddy belt collection:









Mimi in classic pink

















purple splash









Dogzilla

















Classic black









Lux dove grey









Fancy blue ostrich 









Fancy purple crocodile









Special hot pink









Lux black with red stitching












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks! Yes I really like it. I wanted to ask your opinion though. Do you think this is the right size? I noticed when she walks that the part behind her legs kind of sticks out. Naked, it fits her on the second tightest hole and with her tank on, it fits right in the middle.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's exactly how Lola's fits too, 2nd hole naked, 3rd over shirts, 4th on hoodies. I think that is perfect bc the arm holes on the 2 are soooo small. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

cmartini said:


> View attachment 21129
> 
> View attachment 21137
> View attachment 21145
> 
> Sophie's in camel. Size 3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww Sophia looks beautiful in her camel BB!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cmartini

All the chihuahua kids look so chic! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Zorana1125 said:


> That's exactly how Lola's fits too, 2nd hole naked, 3rd over shirts, 4th on hoodies. I think that is perfect bc the arm holes on the 2 are soooo small.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay awesome, good to hear. I was worried it was too big. I still think I like our Susan Lanci harness the best for when she's not wearing clothes but the BB will be the best for over clothes. They really are well made and I'm so happy I added the crystals, I love them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I love seeing pics of other doggies in their BBs! Zorana, just out of curiousity, have you tried a size 2 on Lola? Is it way too small?


----------



## Zorana1125

KrystalLeigh said:


> I love seeing pics of other doggies in their BBs! Zorana, just out of curiousity, have you tried a size 2 on Lola? Is it way too small?


Just for you. Lola in a size 2, on the last hole









Squeezed super tight on the 4th (this is the splash and it's crazy soft)










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Zorana1125 said:


> Just for you. Lola in a size 2, on the last hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squeezed super tight on the 4th (this is the splash and it's crazy soft)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! Thanks, you're the best. That puts my mind at ease that the size 3 is definitely the best choice. By the way, I can't believe your BB collection!! They should start giving you a discount.


----------



## Zorana1125

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yay! Thanks, you're the best. That puts my mind at ease that the size 3 is definitely the best choice. By the way, I can't believe your BB collection!! They should start giving you a discount.


Haha thanks! Ya the 2 would be way too small and it would never fit over anything. I'm hoping to sell Mimi's size 1 once it doesn't fit and buy her maybe 2 more (the hot pink snake and maybe a purpleish one or Tiffany blue??) and then I'm DONE!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cmartini

Zorana,
You have great taste. Thanks for being the BB "expert". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

cmartini said:


> Zorana,
> You have great taste. Thanks for being the BB "expert".
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Christina!! I bought these last summer for my babies and I immediately fell in love! I'm always happy to help with any questions bc returning can be such a pain!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Zorana1125 said:


> Haha thanks! Ya the 2 would be way too small and it would never fit over anything. I'm hoping to sell Mimi's size 1 once it doesn't fit and buy her maybe 2 more (the hot pink snake and maybe a purpleish one or Tiffany blue??) and then I'm DONE!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooooh I'm always attracted to tiffany blue harnesses. So pretty!


----------



## Blondie87

I really like these, but I am worried about them rubbing. I have seen a post or 2 around here where they rubbed. Izzie is pretty bare under her arms, so that makes me even more concerned. With as expensive as they are, I don't wanna buy them then have them hurt them..


----------



## intent2smile

Blondie87 said:


> I really like these, but I am worried about them rubbing. I have seen a post or 2 around here where they rubbed. Izzie is pretty bare under her arms, so that makes me even more concerned. With as expensive as they are, I don't wanna buy them then have them hurt them..


Jaxx is very petite and has no hair under his legs where the buddy belt sits. We have been on lots of walks with him since we got it and have had no rubbing at all. I was worried there was going to be but he seems very comfy in it.
I think that it is important to make sure you get the right fit though. I originally ordered a size 3. I did notice a little rubbing after a walk on the size 3. I exchanged the size 3 for a 2 and it fit perfect. No rubbing at all.
I could also see that the rougher collections such as the classic collection might cause rubbing before the leather breaks in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert

I got a classic and we have been walking a lot since we got them- Kerri has no hair under her arms and there has been no problem. I think like with any leather good you need to break it in. I started with like 10 minutes, then an hour or so around the house and then on all our walks once it wore in a little bit. I also treated it with a good leather conditioner. For myself and my long walks and hikes I really do think the classic collection will hold up the best as long as it is taken care of, treated with leather conditioner and worn in right. I second what has been said about size too, make sure you get the right size- 

Here are our pictures!
Kerri showing it off-





I ordered tags from my favorite etsy shop The Mad Stampers for the buddy belts. Kerri has a little flower charm and Nova has a double heart charm (that is on all her tags, for her angel puppies). Nova wears her belt on all her walks too but won't model for me yet


----------



## Zorana1125

Loving all the pictures!! Chihuahuas are the cutest things ever! 

I may have a size 2 luxury black with red stitching and crystals for sale if anyone in interested!! It's like new, Leo wore it twice only and I don't like Mimi will look good in black!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

Loving seeing everyone's buddy belts and babies too! 
I've ordered one and I'm soo excited waiting for it to arrive! 
Did everyone get matching leads? I haven't ordered one, but I'm so tempted to!  xx


----------



## paynee's

I don't like this thread!!!!!!! Coz now I REALLY REALLY want some!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

I
I have 2 buddy belt leashes I bought on sale on funny fur but they're really thick so I haven't used them yet. I like the susan lanci ultra suede leashes the best!! :)
[color=gray said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/color]


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

I've ordered the cashew buddy belt and I've been having a look on uk sites to try find something to match but not had much luck! Can anyone recommend a lead that will match? Do the Susan lanci ones come on their own or do they come as a set with the collar? X


----------



## cmartini

I ordered Sophie a matching camel leash, but it still has not arrived. Waiting....


----------



## Zorana1125

I
Everything is sold separately with Susan Lanci but she makes gorgeous collars said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/color]


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

Thanks, I'm going to have a look! X


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I bought the cashew too! We bought a Susan Lanci leash to match, just waiting for it in the mail. We already use a SL leash and I love it. I saw the BB leashes at the boutique I visited but the quality just isn't the same as Susan Lanci. The SL leashes are so super lightweight.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

Ooh really! what colour did you get to go with the cashew? How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? I'm not sure of the best place to order from  x


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Ooh really! what colour did you get to go with the cashew? How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? I'm not sure of the best place to order from  x


I purchased a plain leash in the cheetah baby print. The cheetah baby is being phased out for a more bright cheetah print, but I wanted the old print so I specifically requested that. I ordered through Pucci & Catana when they had a sale on. Regularly I think the leashes are $30. Their international shipping is pretty reasonable!

Looks like THIS. I also have a harness and leash in fawn, and the fawn colour does match, but is much darker than the cashew colour.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

That's really nice, I might have to just copy you lol! Charlie doesn't have a collar at the minute but I've been meaning to get him a new one for a while so I might get both collar and lead! Are they really good quality? Thanks for your help!  x


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> That's really nice, I might have to just copy you lol! Charlie doesn't have a collar at the minute but I've been meaning to get him a new one for a while so I might get both collar and lead! Are they really good quality? Thanks for your help!  x


They are excellent quality. SO soft and well made. It takes awhile to get them though if you order a custom colour.


----------



## intent2smile

Zorana1125 said:


> Loving all the pictures!! Chihuahuas are the cutest things ever!
> 
> I may have a size 2 luxury black with red stitching and crystals for sale if anyone in interested!! It's like new, Leo wore it twice only and I don't like Mimi will look good in black!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love the black one with the red stitching! Hubby would kill me if I bought something with a crystal in it and put it on Jaxx. I had to convince him that the rivets on the BB's are not girly. I would jump on it though if it didn't have a crystal in it.


----------



## Pumpernickel

Awwwww they all look so cool in their new harnessess! I have major BB envy :-(


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

KrystalLeigh said:


> They are excellent quality. SO soft and well made. It takes awhile to get them though if you order a custom colour.


I've ordered a collar and lead  
I'm so excited lol! I ordered from wet nose boutique, that's where I ordered my buddy belt and the lady Susan who I ordered it with said she would send them all out together for me. I can't wait  x


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> I've ordered a collar and lead
> I'm so excited lol! I ordered from wet nose boutique, that's where I ordered my buddy belt and the lady Susan who I ordered it with said she would send them all out together for me. I can't wait  x


Yay! Post pics when you get them! My leash will be another couple of weeks.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

I will! You post pics of your lead too if you get it before me!  x


----------



## lilbabyvenus

OMG loving these pics so far! <3


----------



## Zorana1125

I ordered new collars for Leo and Mojo to match their new BB's! A while ago fab.com had Hartman and Rose collars on special but when I went back to order, there were all gone. So I emailed the company and got in touch with this amazing employee! She was able to find the two I wanted and sell them to me at a great price! After a bunch of emails back and forth, I sent her a pic of the chi's!! She wrote back saying she was so in love with them that she sent a little extra gift.....package came today and she sent me two free collars! I am just in shock, what wonderful customer service!!! I will definitely be buying from them again. 
The 2nd one is Mojo's to match the blue ostrich BB and the 3rd is Leo's to match the dogzilla. The 1st and 4th were the "extras!"











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Zorana1125 said:


> I ordered new collars for Leo and Mojo to match their new BB's! A while ago fab.com had Hartman and Rose collars on special but when I went back to order, there were all gone. So I emailed the company and got in touch with this amazing employee! She was able to find the two I wanted and sell them to me at a great price! After a bunch of emails back and forth, I sent her a pic of the chi's!! She wrote back saying she was so in love with them that she sent a little extra gift.....package came today and she sent me two free collars! I am just in shock, what wonderful customer service!!! I will definitely be buying from them again.
> The 2nd one is Mojo's to match the blue ostrich BB and the 3rd is Leo's to match the dogzilla. The 1st and 4th were the "extras!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow! Those are gorgeous! What superb customer service, I wish there were more shops like that around!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Zorana1125 said:


> I ordered new collars for Leo and Mojo to match their new BB's! A while ago fab.com had Hartman and Rose collars on special but when I went back to order, there were all gone. So I emailed the company and got in touch with this amazing employee! She was able to find the two I wanted and sell them to me at a great price! After a bunch of emails back and forth, I sent her a pic of the chi's!! She wrote back saying she was so in love with them that she sent a little extra gift.....package came today and she sent me two free collars! I am just in shock, what wonderful customer service!!! I will definitely be buying from them again.
> The 2nd one is Mojo's to match the blue ostrich BB and the 3rd is Leo's to match the dogzilla. The 1st and 4th were the "extras!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Get out of here!! Can't believe she did that for you. So nice! Now we need pics of them on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

KrystalLeigh said:


> Get out of here!! Can't believe she did that for you. So nice! Now we need pics of them on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know, right?? I will snap some pics tomorrow when it's sunny out!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile

Z those are gorgeous collars! That was so great of the employee. You do not find customer service like that much anymore.


----------



## pupluv168

Z, those collars are awesome! What a fantastic employee!! I will definitely be looking there for a future purchase!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SkyAtBlue

BBs with matching BB collars, the collars are very well made and lovely.

Sora "thiws iwnt thaw bwad"








"nevwermind iwts bawb"








"attwackkkkk"








... she didn't want to take pictures for me :'(

Kai








My favorite even though its old ;p


----------



## cmartini

Skyatblue,
The blue color is gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile

I love all the BB pictures!

I am loving that hubby is lying next to me right now looking for Jaxx's next BB. He told me tonight he didn't like them at first but now he loves Jaxx's BB. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert

Skyatblue- I love the blue on Kai, it definitely is the perfect fur/collar combo!


----------



## paynee's

If I wasn't such a pink fan I would defiantly buy 1 of the blues!! So so pretty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias

aw Z! those collars are gorgeous!!!! You are a little angel that touches people, if someone is nice to you it's because you deserve it ❤
And your BB collection, is to die for, I am jealous!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

I love all the BB's! All the precious babies model them so well!! Super duper cuties!!


----------



## TLI

Oh, and Z, I love your collection!! Such awesome taste!!


----------



## Zorana1125

miuccias said:


> aw Z! those collars are gorgeous!!!! You are a little angel that touches people, if someone is nice to you it's because you deserve it ❤
> And your BB collection, is to die for, I am jealous!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww Mayra! You are too sweet! You're building quite the collection too! I can't wait to see the lavender on Karma! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

TLI said:


> Oh, and Z, I love your collection!! Such awesome taste!!


Thanks T! Glad you like them! I wanna get Mimi just one more!!! Pink snake skin????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue

Z, I want the snack collection so Bad! They are so pretty especially the venom, that would be Soras' color. Kai I would get green mamba and Toki the red rattler. They are so nice... Wishing upon the stars 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks T! Glad you like them! I wanna get Mimi just one more!!! Pink snake skin????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pink snake skin would be beautiful!!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## paynee's

TLI said:


> Pink snake skin would be beautiful!!  Can't wait to see it!


R the colours as dark as they look in the piks? I love the purple python but an worried it wil b 2 dark against pearl dark fur?? Same with the pink snake?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue

paynee's said:


> R the colours as dark as they look in the piks? I love the purple python but an worried it wil b 2 dark against pearl dark fur?? Same with the pink snake??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is the pink snake the venom or is it a different BB. I haven't seen the pink snake.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

SkyAtBlue said:


> Is the pink snake the venom or is it a different BB. I haven't seen the pink snake.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya it's the venom. When my friend called BB to place her last order, she told them she had lots of requests for a pink croc or snake print and he asked if she saw the venom bc it's hot pink. She ordered a couple for the store, I'll snap pics when it comes in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

paynee's said:


> R the colours as dark as they look in the piks? I love the purple python but an worried it wil b 2 dark against pearl dark fur?? Same with the pink snake??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just realized Lola has the purple python not the purple croco (pic on page 1). it's a really pretty purple, not too dark but not super light. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's

Zorana1125 said:


> I just realized Lola has the purple python not the purple croco (pic on page 1). it's a really pretty purple, not too dark but not super light.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay I finally ordered 2 bb's!! The pink & hot pink!!! Please keep me posted if u see any sales!! I would also really like to get the purple python & pink snake!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

paynee's said:


> R the colours as dark as they look in the piks? I love the purple python but an worried it wil b 2 dark against pearl dark fur?? Same with the pink snake??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi Hun. 

I'm not sure about the coloring on the BB's. I'm a newbie at all the BB stuff. I've been a Puppia fan for a long time. I found that they work best for my crew. But I think the BB's are beautiful! I enjoy seeing all the babies in them. I have ordered one BB so far. It's not here yet. It's just the tan/camel color. I wanted to try it out, and find a good size before investing too much. I paid $under 25 for the one I ordered in a size 1. Once I get it, try it out, and all that jazz, if I like it, I'll be able to tell you anything you wanna know about them. :lol: I have a tendency once I find something I like, to want every color and pattern. :lol:

Z can probably answer any question you have on the BB.


----------



## sharon84

You all got me so excited to get a buddy belt! I measured Nala behind the front legs: 30 cm which is 11,8 inch. I'm hestitating between a size 2 and 3, what do you guys think?


----------



## Chico's Mum

Ive been hearing so much about this BB. I never heard of this brand before is it new. And is it comfortable should i get chico one?

And all your chi's are so pretty and look great with there buddy belts.


----------



## sharon84

Yes, I was also wondering wich one is the softest kind! My partner thinks it will irritate her chest? But I think that so many people use it for their chis that it must be comfortable for them!


----------



## TLI

I can't say which one is the softest, as I only have 1. It's brand new, and leather is usually stiff at first, but the BB I have is pretty soft already. It's just the basic tan color. As for size, the BB chart is spot on. The size 1 is for 8 to 10 inch chest, and it fits L & G like it should. You aim for it to fit on the middle hole. Gia has a 9 inch chest, and it loosely fits on the second hole. I can fasten it on the middle hole. Leather stretches somewhat, so after a few walks when the leather breaks in, it will fit nicely on the third hole. It will also fit over clothing. For an 11 inch chest the size 2 should fit on the middle hole. They say if you are in between sizes to go with the smaller size because leather stretches. Personally if I had a pup with a 12 inch chest, I'd go with the size 3. It will buckle on the tightest hole, but you don't want to order something that fits too small. 

Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I've been looking more at BB's for Ocean, but I'm lost with sizing. Ocean's girth is exactly 12 inches. Would I go with 2 or 3? She weighs 4.5 pounds. I'm leaning towards 3, but since she's right in the middle, would it just be better if I found a different harness altogether? Does anyone still like Puppia's? Those were so popular back when I was here all the time, but I never see anyone mention them now :-/


----------



## lilbabyvenus

TLI said:


> I can't say which one is the softest, as I only have 1. It's brand new, and leather is usually stiff at first, but the BB I have is pretty soft already. It's just the basic tan color. As for size, the BB chart is spot on. The size 1 is for 8 to 10 inch chest, and it fits L & G like it should. You aim for it to fit on the middle hole. Gia has a 9 inch chest, and it loosely fits on the second hole. I can fasten it on the middle hole. Leather stretches somewhat, so after a few walks when the leather breaks in, it will fit nicely on the third hole. It will also fit over clothing. For an 11 inch chest the size 2 should fit on the middle hole. They say if you are in between sizes to go with the smaller size because leather stretches. Personally if I had a pup with a 12 inch chest, I'd go with the size 3. It will buckle on the tightest hole, but you don't want to order something that fits too small.
> 
> Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


lol, T, I should have read your comment before I posted! Thanks for the input about the size 2 and 3!


----------



## TLI

lilbabyvenus said:


> I've been looking more at BB's for Ocean, but I'm lost with sizing. Ocean's girth is exactly 12 inches. Would I go with 2 or 3? She weighs 4.5 pounds. I'm leaning towards 3, but since she's right in the middle, would it just be better if I found a different harness altogether? Does anyone still like Puppia's? Those were so popular back when I was here all the time, but I never see anyone mention them now :-/





lilbabyvenus said:


> lol, T, I should have read your comment before I posted! Thanks for the input about the size 2 and 3!


From what I've read in all the BB threads, those with babies with a 12 in. chest are going with the size 3. Seems to be a good fit from pics. I'm guessing you may have to buckle on the fourth hole, or maybe the tightest. I did read that if they are in between sizes, to go with the smaller size. But I think Z's Lola and Krystal's Odie have a 12 in. chest and Z mentioned the 2 being too small. There was a picture of Lola in the size 2 in one of the BB threads. Maybe this one? If it were me, I'd try the 3. 

I personally love Puppia. Once I found the right size, I have stuck with them all these years. I think they are very secure. I don't like the overhead style though. Many don't like the overhead style because they say its too tight to pull over their pups head. I didn't have that problem with them. I just didn't like the fit, or the strap over the back. They run bigger too. So the XS, smallest it comes in is too big for my girls. The step in is just better all around in my opinion. With a 12" chest you'd need the small step in. There are many pretty colors and patterns in the size small and above. A few years back they were all the rage here. I rarely read any complaints. When everyone started getting them, it was just like the BB. Numerous threads on size, style, etc. I don't think you can go wrong with Puppia. The BB's are very nice too. Just depends on preference and which fits and works best for your pup. I haven't been able to put my BB to use much yet, so I can't give my review yet. I will say they are very nice quality. I was on the fence over the BB for awhile just due to having to order to test sizing. Luckily the fit was spot on. I'd say if you can, give both a try. I know many still use their Puppia's.  

I think once the "new" wears off, and everyone tries a product out, finds the right fit, etc., the threads on whatever the item is pretty much stop. 

Let us know if you order one and how you like it.


----------



## miuccias

T is right! Both Lola and Odessa have a girth of 12" and use a size 3BB
I can tell you that there is a noticeable difference between the 2 and 3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's

We received our buddy belts 2day!!! I was a bit surprised by their size!!! But after putting them closer to the girls made me realize how tiny they r!!! Any way I ordered a size 2 hot pink & 3 baby pink!! I think we need a size 2.5 fingers crossed they wil make 1!!!!!!! Pearl can fit into the size 2 on the last 2 holes & the size 3! Diamond is much the same but has a little bit more room! The 2 just fits emme! On the tightest hole! & ruby fits the 3 perfectly!!! 
They r really cute & look great!!! We might hav 2 go out just to show them off!!!  

View attachment 23770


View attachment 23778


View attachment 23786


View attachment 23794





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥

Zorana1125 said:


> Loving all the pictures!! Chihuahuas are the cutest things ever!
> 
> I may have a size 2 luxury black with red stitching and crystals for sale if anyone in interested!! It's like new, Leo wore it twice only and I don't like Mimi will look good in black!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dunno if anyone else bought it cause i didnt read every page but just out of curiosity how much would it cost ?? including post and package to Ireland if u would post to ireland thanks


----------



## Zorana1125

♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥;1369962 said:


> Dunno if anyone else bought it cause i didnt read every page but just out of curiosity how much would it cost ?? including post and package to Ireland if u would post to ireland thanks


Hi! It's sold, sorry!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi! It's sold, sorry!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OK thats no prob 
thanks anyway hun 
Im dying for a bb too but they are pretty expensive and my bf would kill me if i spent €50 on a harness as my car is off the road at the minute caise it needs repairs so we are sharing his car lol and my furbabies are leaving hair alover his car lol driving him mad hahahaaa


----------



## KrystalLeigh

paynee's said:


> We received our buddy belts 2day!!! I was a bit surprised by their size!!! But after putting them closer to the girls made me realize how tiny they r!!! Any way I ordered a size 2 hot pink & 3 baby pink!! I think we need a size 2.5 fingers crossed they wil make 1!!!!!!! Pearl can fit into the size 2 on the last 2 holes & the size 3! Diamond is much the same but has a little bit more room! The 2 just fits emme! On the tightest hole! & ruby fits the 3 perfectly!!!
> They r really cute & look great!!! We might hav 2 go out just to show them off!!!
> 
> View attachment 23770
> 
> 
> View attachment 23778
> 
> 
> View attachment 23786
> 
> 
> View attachment 23794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They look great!!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

My buddy belt came today  
I'm so pleased and it was definately worth the wait! Had a bit of trouble getting Charlie to stay still for a pic though! The size 4 fits perfect on the middle hole but I left it on the next hole so it was a little looser till he gets used to it! 
He has so much loose skin so it looks tight even though it's not at all!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

And my Susan lanci collar and lead, thank you Krystal for suggesting it, I love love love it 









I just need to save up for bailey one now!  xx


----------



## KrystalLeigh

You're welcome! They look great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

